# Need signatures for requisition to AAPC concerning job postings



## artes_athamas (Nov 27, 2012)

I need signatures for a requisition to AAPC concerning job postings.  Please post your full name and aapc credentials, if any, if you agree with the statement below:

Attention to Administrator of Job Postings,
As I'm sure you are aware those who hold the credentials CPC-A are having the hardest time finding employment. Most physician facilities would naturally prefer to hire an experienced insurance specialist. However, some employers will be open to hiring an entry-level CPC-A, but reasonably not at the expense of $125.00 for a 60 day advertisement. There is no longer an avenue to advertise jobs for free because the job posting forum was recently closed. Therefore it is requested that AAPC thoughtfully consider letting those facilities that are willing to hire an entry-level CPC-A post there job ad at no charge. Also, it would be of great assistance to members as well as employing facilities if these job postings are exclusively seen by AAPC members. In this way, employers will not be as bombarded with applications. Thank you kindly for taking this into consideration.


----------



## artes_athamas (Dec 5, 2012)

I need signatures for a requisition to AAPC concerning job postings. *The job posting forum was CLOSED*. Many employers would announce an oppurtunity for a CPC-A to get hired & trained on that forum. Now *there is nowhere on AAPC for an employer to offer an employment oppurtunity to an entry-level coder.* The only job posting available is expensive & the *majority of the employers paying for an ad are looking for a highly experienced employee.* Please post your full name, aapc credentials if any, and if you are an employer please state your occupation as well, if you agree with the statement below:

Attention to Director of Job Postings,
As I'm sure you are aware those who hold the credentials CPC-A are having the hardest time finding employment. Most physician facilities would naturally prefer to hire an experienced insurance specialist. However, some employers will be open to hiring an entry-level CPC-A, but reasonably not at the expense of $125.00 for a 60 day advertisement. There is no longer an avenue to advertise jobs for free because the job posting forum was recently closed. Therefore it is requested that AAPC thoughtfully consider letting those facilities that are willing to hire an entry-level CPC-A post there job ad at no charge. Also, it would be of great assistance to members as well as employing facilities if these job postings are exclusively seen by AAPC members. In this way, employers will not be as bombarded with applications. Thank you kindly for taking this into consideration.


----------



## artes_athamas (Dec 7, 2012)

If you do not feel comfortable posting your full name on display, please post a message stating simply "I agree" or you can send PM. If you can't, for whatever reason, post in this thread at least call AAPC and lets voice this request to them!!!


----------



## artes_athamas (Dec 10, 2012)

Lets see so far there's been 480 views but the only  one responding is myself. People I'm not asking a thought provoking question. I'm only asking that you assist in instituting a change that could open up more job opportunities.  I have better luck getting a response from a job application.


----------



## LLovett (Dec 10, 2012)

*I partially agree with you*

I think the job postings should be open for all jobs again. If you search for a job thru the jobs tab it is a joke. I put in auditor and I get financial jobs, coder and get computer jobs, etc...

I'm sorry if some people had bad experiences with some of the posts, at least they were related to what we actually do! The search tool is not medical field specific, it seems to encompass a multitude of areas. It seems that a lot of the medical jobs found thru the search tab want AHIMA credentials.

My group has compliance related coding and auditing positions available, we unfortunately are not in a position to hire CPC-As though.

Good Luck and for what its worth heres my signature,

Laura Lovett, CPC, CPMA, CEMC


----------



## artes_athamas (Dec 11, 2012)

Thank you for responding!! According to the admin the forum was closed due to employers, ironically, complaining about not getting any responses from their paid job advertisements. I believe money was the real motive behind closing the forum.  What employer would pay $125 when they could just announce it for free? All the jobs I ever saw in their database were extracted from Indeed so AAPC probably didn't have many employers advertising and are hoping closing the free job posting on the forum will bring in more revenue. Maybe with more revenue coming in they can make their job search engine better. Unfortunately, this hurts CPC-As because an employer would be more likely to invest that amount of money in a paid ad for someone with experience like what you are looking for ie. auditor, but realistically not for an entry-level position. Therefore, I would like to request that AAPC be lenient towards CPC-As looking for work and allow employers looking to fill entry-level positions to advertise for free.


----------



## christina78239 (Dec 12, 2012)

artes_athamas said:


> I need signatures for a requisition to AAPC concerning job postings.  Please post your full name and aapc credentials, if any, if you agree with the statement below:
> 
> Attention to Administrator of Job Postings,
> As I'm sure you are aware those who hold the credentials CPC-A are having the hardest time finding employment. Most physician facilities would naturally prefer to hire an experienced insurance specialist. However, some employers will be open to hiring an entry-level CPC-A, but reasonably not at the expense of $125.00 for a 60 day advertisement. There is no longer an avenue to advertise jobs for free because the job posting forum was recently closed. Therefore it is requested that AAPC thoughtfully consider letting those facilities that are willing to hire an entry-level CPC-A post there job ad at no charge. Also, it would be of great assistance to members as well as employing facilities if these job postings are exclusively seen by AAPC members. In this way, employers will not be as bombarded with applications. Thank you kindly for taking this into consideration.



I agree, I feel that the A behind the certification is holding alot of smart coders from getting employment, take the A off if you have the background and education to back it up, if not then the A should stay.


----------



## t.rosales (Dec 12, 2012)

Seems like everything about the AAPC is about making money.  Having to take the ICD-10 test for more money or lose your credentials.  Credentialing in India , pretty much helping corporations move businesses overseas.  I'm considering dropping this credential and going to AHIMA as they seem more member friendly and not so money hungry.  As for closing the jobs forum, yeah that was all about money.  I'll sign.


Toni Rosales CPC-A


----------



## cheolee33 (Dec 12, 2012)

Finding work has been very difficult with a CPC-A.  There aren't even entry level jobs, very discouraging.  I even tried AAPC's Project Xtern Program, not much of a program and I live in Los Angeles.  I barely got one response, which went nowhere.  MUST NOT GET BITTER OR CYNICAL...  Please AAPC, just a little help to us CPC-As who are stuck in the starting gate.

Cheol Lee, CPC-A


----------



## artes_athamas (Dec 14, 2012)

> Opportunity for CPC-A
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...





> We are an orthopaedic surgery office in Shawnee Mission, Kansas with 4 surgeons and 2 P.A.s. We have a position open that we are needing to fill A.S.A.P. which is responsible for the entry of office visit charges, sending electronic claims and working the rejection report. We utilize White Plume's AccelaCapture and AccelaSmart charge capture program to electronically capture, scrub and move the charges from the electronic capture by the doctors to the practice management system. We currently submit claims and receive rejections directly from Centricity Practice Solution PM through GE EDI. The hours are 8:00 a.m. to 4:30 p.m., M-F. Orthopaedic experience preferred but we will train the right person. Good salary and benefits. If you are interested please submit your resume to bonesdocs@yahoo.com.



These are just a couple of examples of the entry-level oppurtunities that were made known through the job posting forum. The last one quoted was posted the same day the forum was closed!!! AAPC closing the forum is putting further hindrance on us  being able to obtain jobs. Someone could be willing to hire entry-level workers right now in your city, but how will you know that now? We need to get AAPC to consider a method of free job announcements for CPC-A postions or we may never know about these oppurtunities anymore.


----------



## Lateefah26 (Dec 14, 2012)

I agree....

Lateefah Robinson CPC-A


----------



## chayawieder (Dec 17, 2012)

I strongly agree with you, but still a student. probably the reason why a lot of viewers don't reply, as we don't have our credentials yet. I hope it is NOT true what I read that AAPC wants to start credentialing in INDIA!?!?!?!??!?!


----------



## dclark7 (Dec 17, 2012)

Have any of you actually read the reasons the forum was closed?  Here are the reasons: 
1)  "Employers posting jobs in our job database have commented about not getting    enough applicants (job seekers were spending more time in this forum than in the larger job database)" Employers are *PAYING* to post their job openings and people are not going to the jobs database. 
2)  "Applicants and employers have complained about the validity and/or accuracy of opportunities posted in this job posting forum (publicly on the forum)" I've seen many of these complaints, people apply for the jobs and they are not valid, the email address is invalid or they never get a response about their application. 
3)  "We've seen an increasing number of off-topic posts (job seekers posting, employers requiring a fee to be considered, etc.)"  Many people obviously cannot read or follow instructions.  If the posting says to email your resume it means email your resume, *NOT* post it on the forum as a response to the thread.  (I've never seen an employer require a fee for consideration on the forum, but I don't read each and every posting either).

These are all valid reasons for closing the forum.  Many of the job postings I saw on the forum were not actually from employers, but were AAPc members who knew about the jobs and posted them as a courtesy for other members.  Most employers do not only post job openings on the AAPC job database but also advertise locally.  Many coders, not just CPC-As are having problems finding jobs.  As the economy inproves the job situation may also improve, then again it may not.  Many offices believe (erroneously) that EMRs will solve all their problems and they will no longer need coders, so even as the economy gets better coding jobs may not be available.


----------



## theresa.dix@tennova.com (Dec 18, 2012)

dclark7 said:


> Have any of you actually read the reasons the forum was closed?  Here are the reasons:
> 1)  "Employers posting jobs in our job database have commented about not getting    enough applicants (job seekers were spending more time in this forum than in the larger job database)" Employers are *PAYING* to post their job openings and people are not going to the jobs database.
> 2)  "Applicants and employers have complained about the validity and/or accuracy of opportunities posted in this job posting forum (publicly on the forum)" I've seen many of these complaints, people apply for the jobs and they are not valid, the email address is invalid or they never get a response about their application.
> 3)  "We've seen an increasing number of off-topic posts (job seekers posting, employers requiring a fee to be considered, etc.)"  Many people obviously cannot read or follow instructions.  If the posting says to email your resume it means email your resume, *NOT* post it on the forum as a response to the thread.  (I've never seen an employer require a fee for consideration on the forum, but I don't read each and every posting either).
> ...



I have a question. Not being smart but just wondering. Did you know you would have the A  before you took the coding test?


----------



## jackie2181@gmail.com (Dec 18, 2012)

*I Agree*

I am a CPC-A in VA Beach, VA.  I am having a hard time finding employment as a coder, because of a lack of experience.  Thank you for addressing this issue.

Jacqueline Wilson, CPC-A


----------



## artes_athamas (Dec 20, 2012)

dclark7 said:


> Have any of you actually read the reasons the forum was closed?  Here are the reasons:
> 1)  "Employers posting jobs in our job database have commented about not getting    enough applicants (job seekers were spending more time in this forum than in the larger job database)" Employers are *PAYING* to post their job openings and people are not going to the jobs database.
> 2)  "Applicants and employers have complained about the validity and/or accuracy of opportunities posted in this job posting forum (publicly on the forum)" I've seen many of these complaints, people apply for the jobs and they are not valid, the email address is invalid or they never get a response about their application.
> 3)  "We've seen an increasing number of off-topic posts (job seekers posting, employers requiring a fee to be considered, etc.)"  Many people obviously cannot read or follow instructions.  If the posting says to email your resume it means email your resume, *NOT* post it on the forum as a response to the thread.  (I've never seen an employer require a fee for consideration on the forum, but I don't read each and every posting either).
> ...



The closing of the job forum is not being protested nor is the intention of this requisition to demand that AAPC provide jobs. It is simply being requested that AAPC consider another means to provide job announcements free of charge for entry-level positions. It doesn't necessarily have to be through a forum. 
Nevertheless, one of the reasons stated for closing the forum is that employers complain about not getting responses for their paid ad. What does that have to do with the job forum? People will apply for jobs regardless of whether it is on a forum or in their database. If this statement is correct then it is evident that job seekers are having success responding to jobs on that forum instead of the database. Which contradicts the notion about many job opportunities posted on the forum being fake. AAPC's job database itself has invalid jobs from people trying to get your information to sell their school or something else. So the forum being closed because of invalid email addresses is irrelevant. Closing because of off topic posts, really? Its a forum, if that is the case  all these forums should be closed. The fact purposely not mentioned for closing the forum is that employers or managers were announcing jobs on the forum for free instead of their $125 database. Many employers use craiglist to advertise entry-level positions and other positions because they dont have the money to invest in job advertising when it is easy to fill those positions. But when it comes to specialty positions they are more willing to invest. Thats why it is being requested that AAPC assist us by taking that into consideration. If money is not the motive, thats not too much to ask.


----------



## artes_athamas (Dec 20, 2012)

chayawieder said:


> I strongly agree with you, but still a student. probably the reason why a lot of viewers don't reply, as we don't have our credentials yet. I hope it is NOT true what I read that AAPC wants to start credentialing in INDIA!?!?!?!??!?!



Yep they already have credentialing in india. You dont need credentials if you can post that means you are a member & have a voice as well.


----------



## nervousnell (Dec 27, 2012)

*Job Posting Fee*

I also agree that the $125 Job Post Fee more than my company wants to spend for CPC-A.

Thank you
Kim Frazier, CPC


----------

